# odd size closet openings



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

packerfanatic 3 said:


> i have a closet with the size being 57 x 80 what can i do to put a closet door up? All my closets are that size


That's the door rough opening?


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

*closet doors*

80" is standard height. The openings were probably made for 5' bipass doors (sliders). They give full access, and are easy to install w/ no modifications.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Dwoodsmith said:


> 80" is standard height. The openings were probably made for 5' bipass doors (sliders). They give full access, and are easy to install w/ no modifications.


80" is standard door height, not rough opening height.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

*closet doors*

closet doors slabs aren't quite 80". The whole outfit installs inside and under finished sheetrock. That's what I meant by no modificatoins. Even if 80" is rough framing, it's still tall enough for closet doors. Regular doors should have 82" rough opening. the 80" door slab plus the frame. Closet doors have no frame and are 'retrofit' after sheetrock. They are shortened so there's room for the hanger track at top and carpet at the bottom. All of it fits underneath 80"


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Dwoodsmith said:


> closet doors slabs aren't quite 80". The whole outfit installs inside and under finished sheetrock. That's what I meant by no modificatoins. Even if 80" is rough framing, it's still tall enough for closet doors. Regular doors should have 82" rough opening. the 80" door slab plus the frame. Closet doors have no frame and are 'retrofit' after sheetrock. They are shortened so there's room for the hanger track at top and carpet at the bottom. All of it fits underneath 80"


I'm talking about Prehung doors. We don't know what the OP is talking about yet.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

Bipass doors are not prehung because they aren't hinged. Install, then trim to suit. If the homeowner wanted double swinging doors, the opening IS too small. Both ways. He would need a longer and higher header, and a wider r.o. -82"x62"


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

Dwoodsmith said:


> BipCloset doors have no frame and are 'retrofit' after sheetrock. Bipass doors are not prehung because they aren't hinged. Install, then trim to suit. If the homeowner wanted double swinging doors, the opening IS too small. Both ways. He would need a longer and higher header, and a wider r.o. -82"x62"


That's not true about bipass doors only being hung in sheetrock openings. I've only hung them a few times in sheetrock openings.

I know bipass doors aren't prehung. I've always install jambs first and then the door plus casing. Therefore the RO height has to be bigger than what he has. The width doesn't mater in his case because he can get smaller doors. That's if he's talking about bipass doors, what makes you think he is?


----------



## Tizzer (Jul 24, 2010)

"Bi-Fold" doors here fit in a finished 80 inch opening. Maybe the OP can give a few details about what he wants.


----------



## Dwoodsmith (Jan 13, 2011)

bifold doors would work on heighth too. I didn't mention them because they come as 5 footers. Since they don't 'pass' each other in the opening, I'm not sure 57" is wide enough. They might though, it would be worth taking a tape measure to the store to see. As far as 'casing' the opening, if you do it afterwards the casing helps hide the track and the edges of the doors. Plus no remodeling the opening.


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

packerfanatic 3 said:


> i have a closet with the size being 57 x 80 what can i do to put a closet door up? All my closets are that size


Is the opening sheetrocked or rough framing? That would clear up all the guessing going on here.


----------

